# EARLY EFFORTS PAYOFF IN JULY at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 02, 2018

*IN THE NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE*





​Since partnering with the Building Conservation Trust, Bay Flats Lodge customers have been contributing to help protect and build fish habitat along the central portion of the Texas coast. June ended up being our biggest month yet, and Bay Flats Lodge is excited to match our customerâ€™s donations. With generous donations from L&S Mechanical and FSG Electric on June 30th, we surpassed the $5000.00 mark for the first time. There are many reasons to be part of an effort to protect and build fish habitat, but one of the most important is the generations that will follow us. Two of the pictures accompanying this post are of a grandfather and his three grandsons. These kids are the perfect example of why Bay Flats Lodge is so excited about our partnership with BCT. Bay Flats Lodge wants to do all we can to make sure future generations have the opportunity to enjoy the amazing fishery that is the middle Texas coast.

*EARLY EFFORTS PAYOFF IN JULY*





​Summertime is in full swing along the Texas Gulf coast, and fishing has been outstanding here in the coastal bend region. Consecutive days of repetitive catches of speckled trout and redfish indicate that weâ€™re going to be in for some really big fun as long as we donâ€™t happen to encounter any unforeseen weather event out of the tropics.

Temperatures will soar this month, so anglers should be looking to take advantage of the early morning and late evening hours. Make it a point each day to leave as early as possible in the morning so as to be able to be wading your first session of the day prior to sunrise. There are a number of different reasons for this, but the primary reason in July simply becomes the summertime heat â€" itâ€™s really hot right now, so why not fish during the time of the day when itâ€™s most comfortable for you.

July anglers should expect tides to be rather normal for this time of the year, meaning there should be some fairly good water along protected shorelines and even into some of the more secluded back lake areas. When the tide is a bit higher on one day over another, look to find redfish cruising shoreline grasses tight against the bank in the backcountry. It will be important to be there as early as you can in the morning so you can locate the reds that are taking advantage of the coolness of the early morning shallow water. If you wait until later in the day the water becomes too hot for the fish, and they then begin looking for coolness elsewhere.

Whenever July winds allow you to do so, look to the open waters of some of the major bays systems like Espiritu Santo Bay, San Antonio Bay, and Mesquite Bay for some hot speckled trout action. This is generally the time of the year when trout action atop shell can become nothing less than spectacular. Live and artificial baits will both produce in this situation, and anglers can choose to anchor, drift, or wade based upon their preference.

July in Texas can become devastatingly hot, so itâ€™s extremely important that you prepare accordingly. If youâ€™re going to be out on the water all day be sure you always wear the proper protective clothing, administer ample amounts of sunscreen, and hydrate your body by drinking lots of water â€" if you wait until youâ€™re thirsty to drink water, youâ€™re already becoming dehydrated. Be safe, be considerate, and have fun out there!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON*




For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL*​We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018








*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY*​_The trip was amazing! Thank you! - *Eric S. 6/30/18*

We'll be back! - *Tim B. 6/30/18*

Everything about BFL is excellent! Capt. Todd Jones and Capt. Buzz Dillon were both fabulous! I had my three grandsons - ages 7, 11 and 13, and Capt. Todd and Capt. Buzz were perfect for them! I couldnâ€™t have been happier with our experience! The food was over the top - appetizers were awesome, supper couldnâ€™t have been any better, and the lunches in the boat are some of the best sandwiches I have ever eaten! The facility was very comfortable, very well kept, and was very clean. Capt. Chris Martin has an excellent service for his guests. I will be back and I will, and have, recommended BFL to others! - *Gaines W. 6/30/18*

Superb lodge! Excellent menu! Fun and enjoyable fishing guides! - *Dennis C. 6/29/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High near 85F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A light to moderate wind will continue Monday across the area. Mainly dry conditions can be expected as high pressure builds over the region. Moisture will begin to increase across area waters on Tuesday night as an upper level disturbance approaches the Texas coast. As a result, chances for showers and thunderstorms will increase Wednesday into Thursday.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------

